# Looking for young dumbo girl in Orlando FL



## wowabjawii (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a 5-6 month old girl right now and I'm looking into getting her a cage mate, another young little girl. I live in the Orlando area and would like to know if there are any reputable dumbo rat breeders close by that I can take a look at. Or maybe some conventions that swing by? I don't have a means of transportation but I'm sure I can try and get a ride with a friend if the distance isn't TOO great.

I don't want to make another mistake with buying a sick rat at a pet store. Though I love Na'avi very much, it was hard to see her struggle. :-\

Please let me know about any information that could help!
Thanks


----------

